# Cool Little Bee



## kalgra (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone know what kind of bee this is? They are very small, about the size of a common house fly.




20160827-IMG_7415-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

I think it's a Yellowjacket, which is not actually a bee, but is a wasp.  They're famous for investigating your picnic lunch and garbage cans.


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2016)

Darn I should know; I've seen a good few photos of bees like that with those very same eyes (which i would think at least gets you roughly in the right area of species for the bee even if not the exact one). Avery cool and very metallic looking bee!

Or it could be a wasp - I do see the waspy side to it so there's potential but its not a species I know of --- as said I'm sure I've seen bees like that with the same eyes but then maybe not the same body


----------



## kalgra (Sep 4, 2016)

So it looks like something called a metallic sweet bee. They do seem fond of flowers and pollen.


----------

